# Shoe Repairs



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good shoe repair shop in Dubai please?


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

Minutes! There is one in MOE, Mercato and Dubai Mall.


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

thank you very much indeed


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Lower ground floor of Marina Mall


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you both very much


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

you can find many in bur dubai and satwa... i generally pay them dh 2 - dh 5 - dh 10 for hand stitched soft slippers (medicated slippers) to fix it.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Deets said:


> MOE, Mercato and Dubai Mall.


Big ones, small ones, all them are awesome.


----------



## georgesdubai (Dec 30, 2011)

*The Cobbler in the DIFC*



dubaisky said:


> Can anyone recommend a good shoe repair shop in Dubai please?


There is a new upscale shoe repair shop that has opened in the DIFC, called the Cobbler. They do a fantastic job (they resolled my Berluttis) and have French cobblers. Minutes and other ruined my shoes... So if your shoes are valuable, I would either go this place at the DIFC or bring your shoes back home!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

There is a place in Al Barhsa across from the LuLu hypermarket, but they only deal with dress shows... they have a Groupon a few months ago (maybe they are new and trying to get the word out :noidea: )


----------

